# Pictures of me and my fish tank finally here!



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

heres the first picture, and im not going to brag about my looks or tank size or anything because to me im just an average guy ya know? k thats that settled. heres the pic: O SRY ITS SO BIG THIS IS MY FIRST PICTURE DOWNLOAD LOL


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I like the setup


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

and heres me: sry i thinks its gonna be big again lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2003)

That's great. -but where's the pic of the hot chick from the pet store?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol patience my friend i dont even really know her that well, and its kinda wierd asking someone u dont really know To take a picture of them. and i dont want to risk taking a sneak picture because i wouild be dead if i got caught


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice set-up slip....
Do you mind If I resize????
I want to get a better look...

P.S. Dont look so mean....


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

It's young eminem! Just kidding!







Nice setup, I like the Atlantis!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

yes plz resize it it was suppose to be 3 times smaller then that...im new at downloading pics...lol im so ugly ha o well w/e


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ill resize them in just a moment.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Pic edit complete.

SlipX- Since you say your new to the game on editing your pic size, it would be best advised to view this thread to see how it is done.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It's karen's new papi chulo :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I retract my last statement .......thats a friggen awesome set-up

















> SlipX- Since you say your new to the game on editing your pic size, it would be best advised to view this thread to see how it is done.


Isnt Karen .....(Queenie)







Fantastic.....


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

wats a papi w/e thingy? waz that mean?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> was a papi w/e thingy? waz that mean?


 The guys of Pfury [mainly RhomZilla, Innes, and thePACK] had a thing about who my _papi chulo_ was back in March/April of 2003. The joke has continued on ever since.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

but wuts it mean lol o and im gonna get more pictures up soon but my parents are gone and the pics are on their computer and their computer is off. i cant turn it on because its password protected: aka ...well nvm lol haha


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

yea slip sweet tank.....too bad no piranhas.....







.....work at the LFS and no fishy's?????........the water charts are a good indication your trying to cycle your tank........


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Direct translation is "pretty daddy"


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Direct translation is "pretty daddy"


 <----------------------


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice setup


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

pretty daddy? more like pretty ugly lol ha! w/e anyway i just put in biospera to my tank cause i was tired of waiting lol


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

wait is pretty daddy something u wanna get or dont wanna get...im thinking its something bad now...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It means a persons man in other words so you could be karens man if she chooses


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Nice tank!! Wheres the Ps??


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice tank...lots of plants


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> wats a papi w/e thingy? waz that mean?


 HER Man


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol ok then, um the p's will be added in the next week or two, or three because i just put in biospera and im gonna wait a week once the levels are set to 0 ten ill put some fish in wait a week or so then if they live add p's....or should i just add the p's after a week of the lvls being right?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol wut do u mean: HER Man


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

went right over your head and add the feeder first and wait a week then put the p's in


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol ok i still dont get that joke lol wut went right over my head lol god i hate being stupid, but hey, im tired


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

my cats eyes look tight...makes it look like its a angel, or maybe a demon lol who knows


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

another pic of me eatin ha


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

and heres my other cat either being possessed or hes an angel


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

so thats what the infamous slipx888, his tank and cat look like. lovely tank and nice cat. add those feeders or the bio spira have nothing to live on.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol k ...infamous?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

papi cholu ...lol w/e thats great...ima use that word now


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Inside the coliseum, u should put 1 piranha and 1 feeder. Divide it so that they cannot get out and they can only swim in the coliseum. Gladiator fights with fish .. oh god thats sexy


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

maybe i should like put lazers on the p's while we're dreamin here , o and lets give them glocks too, o and night vision goggles


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Who said anything about dreaming


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol heh heh k ill get those lasers on ebay i guess


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

heres ma doggy, pincer mixed with german shepard


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

you have a lot of pretty animals and by the way you are posting pics I think he is trying to get your attention Karen :laugh:


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

pcrose said:


> you have a lot of pretty animals and by the way you are posting pics I think he is trying to get your attention Karen :laugh:


 i can see it now, and who said double weddings where out.LMAO


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That's a big no she can get her own wedding with slip, it is just me and kev !


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Holy $#!t this thread went from me helpin the dude out to him being my papi chulo all the way down to marrying him.









Nice class ring there slip. I still wear mine even though I graduated already.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

thats a good looking tank, very buisy


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol ha ha thx bout the ring, costed like $400, o and how do i marry a person ive never see?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

do i need a power head or should i just leave it be, o and u know the glass that goes on top of the fish tank, the thing u lift up to feed, i dropped the left side one, do i need to replace it straight away? can it be fixed? how much would a new one cost?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

wait u act like i have enough money to buy a wedding ring after i just bought that tank haha


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> lol ha ha thx bout the ring, costed like $400, o and how do i marry a person ive never see?


Ask Chelsea/Pcrose shes the one that said it.

My ring originally costed 500 bucks...but because I knew the guy, I got it for 250.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol i got more pix 1 sec


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

heres me


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

heres my drawing of a mustang saleen


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

heres a pic of lol well just look haha


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> heres me










Nice shot....
You trying to steal my girl....


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

heres my skeleton decor, anybody want? i need money for it or them though


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

heres my car.....


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

and lastly heres my trophies...i was bored so i took a pic


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

k lol thats them


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Pimp ride







You could definitely pick up the Barbie's in that one.

BTW, thats one furry shark you got there


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol i know haha i dont need the car to pick up barbies...u know this


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

gosh i think i have like 32 trophies


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> lol i know haha i dont need the car to pick up barbies...u know this


 Okay, fine, Polly pocket?!?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

polly pocket? wuts that supposed ta mean! do i look like the young eminem i have had 3 ppl say that so far...this true lol?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

natteri jealous probably... whos this annonymous user person lol? they keep comin bck....lahot? u a girl?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I was referring to your toy car, genius!









Eminem?!!? No way, thats Mike/Xenon! But only in his "airplane" photo. Found on page 1 of the mugshots thread.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> slipx888 said:
> 
> 
> > lol i know haha i dont need the car to pick up barbies...u know this
> ...










stay away from the GI Joes!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

gi joes r good times but i still dont get it


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Lahot said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > slipx888 said:
> ...


 You mean the GI *H*oes???


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

nice i didnt think i looked like him, o and wuts stay a way from gi jones mean? u tryin to say sumthin punk? lol, i dont need hoes, but they swarm we were ever i go ya know so bck off befo i knock yo ass to da flo biotch...peace out ha g-unit hehe


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> nice i didnt think i looked like him, o and wuts stay a way from gi jones mean? u tryin to say sumthin punk? lol, i dont need hoes, but they swarm we were ever i go ya know so bck off befo i knock yo ass to da flo biotch...peace out ha


 Toffee, is that you!??!?









What you trying to say slip?! GI Jo*N*es?!?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

u gettin naked at ur computer desk natteri, u pitiful thats wut im sayin and im not playin if u got skill then spill before i move in for da kill...ha







<---natteri gettin naked







<----natteri knowing its true


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Now, Im just completely lost


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

the pants are on backwards thats why ur lost, take em off again and putem bck on the right way


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

no im just playin lol anyway heres another funny pic 1 sec


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

How did this get switched around to me dressing?!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> no im just playin lol anyway heres another funny pic 1 sec


 As if this were a chatroom


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> u gettin naked at ur computer desk natteri, u pitiful thats wut im sayin and im not playin if u got skill then spill before i move in for da kill...ha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh not another rapper


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

hehe i luv that pic


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

i like rap, i dont luv it, i was just playin around


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol im like famous, 800 views, we should pin this lol hehe


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> i like rap, i dont luv it, i was just playin around


 There will be none of that here! _*cracks whip*_ Now get back to work!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

why is natteri whiping me, dude thats disturbing, u sick


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> why is natteri whiping me, dude thats disturbing, u sick


 Get your mind out of the gutter









And its Natter*ER*i :sad:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> And its Natter*ER*i :sad:










yea spelling Bee Champ..


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol its ur mind, now *crack* bend over lol jp


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol nah im just lazy hehe shoot edit button my bad lol hold on i know ill make it up to u, u know, the spelling name wrong thing...







ill lick u lol theres no kiss so i had to compromise


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> lol its ur mind, now *crack* bend over lol jp :laugh:


 And you call my comments disturbing


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

i was jp


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> i was jp


Thats it your









J/P


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

can u read wut it says mr harley? lol


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

....guess not any who lol ha 1 sec changing my avatar


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> can u read wut it says mr harley? lol


 Yes I can I responded awhile ago to this... :smile: 
Check your thread.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

look at my avatar lol


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

dude it still looks like my cat is possessed i tell u


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

megan *sigh*


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

i hit 1000 views!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lets hit 100 replies


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> i hit 1000 views!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol sry


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

ok


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

done


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I wonder what this will do _*presses red button*_...


----------

